# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  بلاغة  اللغة  العربية   3   بقلم د فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

( بلاغــــة اللغـــــة العربيـــــــة )
بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للغة العربية الموافق 18-12 -2017
علم البيان 
.
بقلم : فالح الكيلاني
.
علم البيان جعله البلاغيون ثلاثة مواضيع مهمة في البلاغة :
.
الاول - التشبيه : 
.
التشبيه هو إلحاق أمر بأمر في وصف بأداة لغرض التشبيه او ايجاد علاقة تشابه بين شيئين ويظهر في دخول احدى ادوات التشبيه ومنها :
شَبِه . ماثل .شابَه . ضاهى . كأن . كأنما . الكاف ... وما في هذا المعنى من الكلمات المفيدة لمعرفة المشابهة بينها في اللغة .
للتشبيه أركان أربعة هي :
ا - : المشبه 
ب -: المشبه به . 
ونطلق عليهما طرفي التشبيه
حـ-: أداة التشبيه :هي اللفظ الذي يدل على معنى المشابهة
د-: وجه الشبه او نوعه وشكله هو وصف خاص يقصد به صفة اشتراك الطرفين فيها .
وياتي التشبيه بعدة امور منها مايلي :
1-التشبيه التصويري او التمثيلي : وهو تشبيه مركب يتعدد فيه المشبه والمشبه به, كتشبيه صورة بصورة. مثال :
قال الله تعالى : (﴿مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ﴾. سورة البقرة اية \ 265
ومثال اخر :
تبدو زينب والدموع تسيل على خديها مثل زهرة بللتها قطرات الندى.
2- التشبيه التام :هو تشبيه تتوافر فيه اركان التشبيه الاربعة : مثال
إن القلوبَ إذا تنافر ودُّها مِثلُ الزجاجة كسرُها لا يُجبَرُ
3- التشبيه المؤكد: وهو ما تحذف منه أداة التشبيه مثال:
فاطمة شمس في جمالها .
4- التشبيه المجمل: هو تشبيه حذف منه وجه الشبه-. مثال: 
علاء كالأسد.
5- التشبيه البليغ: وهو تشبيه حذفت منه أداة التشبيه ووجه الشبه
مثال: قال الله تعالى :
(وجعلنا الليل لباسا , والنها ر معاشا )
وياتي باشكال مختلفة منها :
ا -جملة اسمية أو فعلية ينعقد فيها التشبيه بين شيئين مثال:
العلم نور والجهل ظلام
ب-الشكل الإضافي: المشبه به مضاف والمشبه مضاف إليه مثال : 
اهتدوا بنور العلم
جـ -الشكل الاخر مفعول مطلق مبين للنوع مثال :
وثب البطل وثبة الاسد.
6- التشبيه المفصل: هو التشبيه الذي ذكر فيه وجه الشبه . مثال: 
محمد قوي كالأسد في شجاعته 
7-التشبيه الضمني وهو إذا تم الربط بين الصورتين بدون استخدام أداة تشبيه سمي التشبيه بالتشبيه الضمنى (يلمح من خلال الكلام وليس موضوعا على صورة التشبيه العادي). ويكون الطرف الثاني دليلا على الطرف الأول وللتأكيد على صحته مثال:
من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه ما لجرحٍ بميــتٍ إيـــــــــلامُ
********************

الثاني - الاستعارة :
الاستعارة : كلام مجازي علاقته المشابهة او جملة لها معنى ظاهر صحيح . نقصد من ورائه معنى آخر فهي تشبيه بليغ حذف منه أحد طرفيه الأساسيين( المشبه , أو المشبه به) مع بقاء شيء من لوازم المحذوف يدل عليه وقيل الاستعمارة ابلغ من التشبيه .
والاستعارة نوعان:
ا- الاستعارة التصريحية: وهذه الاستعارة حذف منها المشبه ويصرح بلفظ المشبه به.مثال:
يا أيها الثعلب .
اذا توجه الكلام لإنسان مخادع فتم تشبيه الإنسان بالثعلب فحذف المشبه وصرّح بالمشبه به . فقيل ( تصريحية ) 
وفي مثال اخر :
وأمطرت لؤلؤا من نرجس وسقت وردا وعضت على العناب بالبرد
ب -الاستعارة المكنية: وهي عكس الاستعارة التصريحية حذف منها المشبه به. مثال:
نطق الحجر.
حيما نشبه انسانا بالحجر . تم حذف المشبه وهو الإنسان واستعير بالمشبه به فذكرناه اي كني بالمشبه به . فقيل ( مكنية )
ومثال اخر قول الشاعر :
وَإِذا المَنِيَّةُ أَنشَبَت أَظفارَها أَلفَيتَ كُلَّ تَميمَةٍ لا تَنفَـــــــعُ
***************
3- الكناية :
هي جملة لها معنى ظاهر صحيح و نقصد من ورائه معنى آخر اكثر بلاغة . مثال :
قال تعالى :
( واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة ) 
سورة الاسراء اية\ 24
ومثال اخر :
أ صبح جيبي خفيفا .
يعني ان جيبه فارغا لا يوجد فيه ما يثقله من النقد او اصبح خاليا من المال . كناية عن الفقر والعوز .
مع اطيب تحياتي وتقديري
.
امير البيـــــــــــ  ـان العربي
د فالح نصيف الحجية الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلـــــــد روز
******************************

----------

